# Will painting joists reduce amount of spider webs?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have lot of spiders, but I noticed I never see spider webs upstairs, only downstairs. The ones I do see upstairs are usually in darker/non finished corners, like inside an air vent. I'm thinking, spiders don't like painted surfaces, and I think I recall reading that somewhere. 

Can someone confirm this to be true? Also, I've heard they don't like bright colors, is this true?


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

From what I have read painting it a light color like sky blue will make spiders, wasps and other insects believe it is an outdoors area and deter them from building and gathering there. It works wonders for garages and covered porches by painting the ceiling sky blue, keeps all them little buggies away


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never heard that a color will either deter or attract spiders. I do believe that certain fly species are attracted to color. I've done a google search for paint and spiders and found nothing. Years of experience in the field, trade association membership, reading journals, attending classes, etc I've never heard of such a thing. I suspect that recently painted surfaces will repel spiders for a while as the paint "outgasses". This could lead people to believe that color repels spiders.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to know. I googled it too and could not find much. I found one blurb about white making spiders not want to hang out there as they like dark corners, but I don't want to paint them white because if there are webs, they will be harder to see. 

I'm thinking of just going black. Whether paint will help deter them is one thing, but at least if it does not, the webs will be easy to see, and I can take them out with a broom before I run into them. I have a phobia of spider webs and I'm always paranoid to run into one. It's actually kinda pathetic LOL. It's all in the head really.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If you saw my wife's thigh where she bitten by a brown recluse, you might not feel so pathetic. Chunk of flesh about the size of my hand had to be removed and skin drafted. It is still a deep hole about the size of my hand.

No web involved with this though. She was putting on a pair of pants at her mother's house that had been in a closet some time. The doctor that finally recognized it for what it was told her one more day and she could have lost her leg. 
This was many years ago. I don't think these were as well known in this area as they became to be.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Redsquirrel: Before you paint, take a vacuum sweeper and thoroughly go over the ceiling, every crack and crevice. Make sure that you have maximum suction, clean filter, etc. Take your time, use the crack and crevice tool. This could help a lot. Also, if you wish you could use an aero insecticide labeled for crawling insects. Try to find one that has an applicator tip or "straw"; better for cracks and crevices. Total release, or "bombs" won't help-they only kill exposed insects and chase others deeper into harborage. The crawling insect sprays will leave a residual chemical where applied. This is what you want for longer term kill. I dislike spiders too. I can tolerate roaches falling on me while working, but the thought of a spider is more repulsive. Must be that extra pair of legs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah before painting I'd use a shop vac and maybe even an air gun. I'd have to do more research, but I think if I really want to do a good job, I'd want to sand down rough edges, then apply a primer, then a couple coats of paint. I don't expect this to be a quick weekend job LOL. I'd probably use a roller and paint brush. The nice thing about this is there is not much stuff I need to avoid hitting, pretty much just go at it. I'd just have to avoid the electrical and plumbing, and that's not a huge deal if I do hit it. I've even thought of painting the cold water line blue, the hot water line red, and gas line yellow, just because.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

After painting blue, white, green or purple, I've read that a spray bottle with water, lemon juice and/or white vinegar repels spiders for a good long time and will not stain.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> After painting blue, white, green or purple, I've read that a spray bottle with water, lemon juice and/or white vinegar repels spiders for a good long time and will not stain.
> 
> DM


I've heard this as well, I'm considering getting one of those pump sprayers (or maybe a super soaker gun) and applying it inside and outside the house regularly.

I do pay an exterminator to come spray once a year, but next year I want to try a DIY method and see if it helps. I rather kill them, that way when I see dead ones I know the stuff is working, but if repelling them works then that's good enough for me.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't like spiders under my bed, so I sprinkle basil under there and they HATE that stuff.....

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, go ahead, paint it blue....I dare ya!


----------



## DavidRobinson (Aug 2, 2010)

Give the areas a quick spray with Windex (a magical tool) - that'll have the same effect without the need for painting (I think it has more to do with being downstairs than unpainted).


----------

